# 2009 250rs Now Home



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, after about 4 months of anxiously waiting...we finally brought home our new Outback.

The PDI went well. The Tech was nice and patient with my million questions and need for full demonstrations. Very pleased.

The TT towed great behind our new Tundra. Equalizer w/1200# bars. Was quite windy too. I just backed off on the speed and it sat straight for me the whole way. Quite the learning curve I'm in compared to the Coleman pop-up I used to tow. So far so good.

The kids are thrilled. Family and friends are very impressed. Now we just need a campsite and a beach!!

Thanks to everyone who's been answering all our posts up until now. We had a lot of questions and you all helped us getting set up with the few mods done prior to our PDI date.

Will post some pictures soon. I want to remain in good standing with the group









We've got our decals already so keep an eye out on the Ontario Highways for us - Abbeys Road. Next year will be down through the States.

Alright, thanks again. I gotta get back to the driveway!!!

Brad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting your Outback home.

Are you camping in it this weekend in your driveway? I'm sure your kids have asked if they can do this.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations!! Nice choice of floorplans.








Have fun!!


----------



## 4CdnCampers (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope to see you sometime in the campgrounds...


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Great set-up! Congratulations. We're down in NY for a couple of years with work but hail from the great lands of Ontario as well! Looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!

Enjoy,

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Your gonna love that 250RS







. We have had it out twice and its really great!

Best of Luck!!


----------

